

The Boston Hack Day Challenge - gnubardt
http://beta.boston.com/hackday

======
mkramlich
I have a theory that the increasing number of these kinds of events ("let's
get together and hack!" or "The Foo Contest!") are basically just thinly
veiled efforts to attract, identify and hire talent. A next-generation
replacement for the traditional "post job descript, sift through tons of
resumes, figure out who to call, setup interview, devise lame questions,
hyper-over-analyze every nuance (on both sides), make decision based on
proxies for what we want rather than actually what we want" paradigm of
employee recruiting.

And if so, I think it's a great thing! Let's see more of it. It's progress.
Folks using their brain.

------
mickdarling
I'm going. I have my own full time project, that I am trying to spend every
minute I have on right now. But, I want to work with some clever people on
something that I can see really working over the weekend. It doesn't take TOO
much time and the mental exercise, and fun to see some cool quick projects
happen will be a great energizer to keep me going on my main project and see
it through.

The idea I am taking to the hack day is a mobile to mobile one-time-pad
twitter encryption tool so people like those organizing the protests in Egypt
can communicate and organize in the open with those they trust.

------
acconrad
I'll be there! Any other HNers going?

